# Canon pre flash in manual mode with wireless triggers?



## 7enderbender (Dec 23, 2012)

So here is an expert question: I'm looking to potentially get new triggers at some point that need to work with a 580EXII and a bunch of 430EXIIs. I'd be looking at ETTL triggers first - not because I want the actual TTL functionality but because I want to be able to set the output manually in camera. More than three groups would be great. So as nice and sturdy as the Pocket Wizard Plus III look they won't do any of that. All other PW models seem rather old at this point and the're suffering from a few issues (price being one of them).
Phottix Odin would be the next logical alternative. Or whatever Pixel King comes up with next or Yongnuo, whatever.

But here's the question now: it appears that most or all (?) of these models make the Canon speedlites still put out a pre-flash even when set to manual. That would stink when combining things with studio flash or lightmeters. So is this a design flaw in those Chinese triggers or is this per Canon design? Do PWs do this also - do they even allow for manual settings?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Dec 29, 2012)

I need to know this, too. There are going to be occasional setups I will want to light with a Norman powerpack mixed with Canon speedlites. Perhaps I have to buy a dedicated receiver (Odin, whatever?) for the Norman pack? I always used optical slaves a while back. But I want ETTL support for such a mixed system.

jonathan7007


----------



## CliveB (Dec 31, 2012)

One that does not have this problem is the YN-622C. There will be a pre-flash from flashes in E-TTL mode. E-TTL flashes in Manual mode will not emit a preflash.

More details in
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA


----------



## jonathan7007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clive, 
I saw the link to your review/research in another thread and plan to read it. Thanks for posting the link again.

Here, though, I want to ask if -- in combined use with Speedlites -- anyone has fired all lights by using an extra Odin receiver [in some way plugged into] their studio-style pack. The Odins and Yongnuo units expect a hotshoe but I think a "hotshoe-to-whatever" adapter exists. My Normans expect a household-style (male) two-prong cord just like an AC cord.

jonathan7007


----------

